# Nominations for 'Most Beautiful Bridge'



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Use this thread to name your *three* candidates for the official title 'Most Beautiful Bridge'. This thread is for nominations only, just put down your three favorites. These must be existing or topped out bridges. Do not use this thread for discussions. Feel free to start a new thread in this forum to promote and discuss your favorites.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Akashi 
Verrazano Narrows
Lake Pontchartrain (It's a road over water. It's a bridge) There's just something about the slim roadway stretching off to the horizon that I just find attractive.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

1. Tower Bridge, London
















2. Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco
















3. Brooklyn Bridge, New York


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

No specific order... three different constructions on three continents 

Verrazano Narrows









Sydney Harbour Brigde









Ganter Bridge









Special historical mentioning - Kapellenbrücke:


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

1. Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco

2. Brooklyn Bridge, NYC

3. Höga Kusten-bron, Höga Kusten, Sweden


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

1. Golden Gate Bridge
2. Brooklyn Bridge
3. Ben Franklin Bridge


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

It's topped out...........
The Viaduc de Millau


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

2. Golden Gate bridge
3. Verezanno narrows bridge.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Mala Rijeka, Montenegro. the tallest railway bridge of some kind









The Rion-Antirion bridge, Greece









Danube bridge in Beska, Serbia


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

Hell Gate Bridge (Unparalleled views of NYC and just a beautiful bridge)
Bosphorus Bridge
Brooklyn Bridge


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

1.golden gate san francisco
2.Bridge of normandy FRANCE
3.Viaduc Of millau FRANCE
4.Brooklyn bridge N-Y


----------



## MCC (Nov 4, 2003)

Golden Gate Bridge
Brooklyn Bridge
Roebling Bridge, Cincinnati


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

1. Forth Rail Bridge (Scotland)










2. Golden Gate Bridge (USA)
3. Millau Viaduct (France)


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

1) Seri Wawasan Bridge, Putrajaya









2) Eurasmus Bridge, Rotterdam









3) Putra Bridge, Putrajaya


----------



## MelonLime (Jul 12, 2004)

1) clifton suspension bridge Bristol UK








2) Golden gate bridge San francisco US
3) Tower bridge London UK


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

i like bagthier's suggestion


----------



## grove (Sep 9, 2004)

Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco
Brooklyn Bridge, New York
Luis I bridge, Porto


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

:cheers: 


STR said:


> Akashi
> Verrazano Narrows
> Lake Pontchartrain (It's a road over water. It's a bridge) There's just something about the slim roadway stretching off to the horizon that I just find attractive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

beautiful bridge


----------



## [Kees] (Mar 14, 2004)

1. Clifton Suspension Bridge, Bristol
2. Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco
3. Erasmusbridge, Rotterdam


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

1. Erasmus Bridge, Rotterdam, The Netherlands
















2. Alamillo Bridge, Sevilla, Spain
























3. Gateshead Millenium Bridge, Gateshead/Newcastle upon Tyne, England


----------



## Kommentare (Aug 14, 2003)

Brooklyn Bridge, New York City
Tower Bridge, London
Bosphorus Bridge, Istanbul


----------



## Steely Dan (Aug 23, 2002)

1. firth of forth rail bridge, britain
2. golde gate bridge, san francisco
3. brooklyn bridge, NYC


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

1.Golden Gate bridge-San Fransisco
2.Bosphorus Bridge-Istanbul
3.Brooklyn Bridge-New York


----------



## SdR (May 4, 2004)

Ponte Vecchio Firenze:



















inside the bridge:


----------



## heavyzakura334 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Sundial Bridge in Redding California*


----------



## Skyward (Nov 13, 2003)

Eads Bridge 1874
St Louis MO
First bridge to use alloy steel
http://www.nationaltrust.org/Magazine/_images/news/eads.jpg

Tunkhannock Viaduct 1915
Nicholson, PA
Largest concrete arch bridge on planet

http://www.northeastpennsylvania.com/Wyoming/NicholsonViaduct/Bridge6.jpg

Michigan Av. Bridge 1920
Chicago IL
Created the Mag Mile
http://www.stefkophotography.com/portfolios/chicago/1/images/r/09.jpg


----------



## Nate (Oct 26, 2004)

Ponte Vecchio Firenze...

good lord that is an amazing ridge... wow is all i can say. kinda rundown looking on the outside, but that is still really quite neat.


----------



## ShayPlan (Jun 17, 2004)

Lake Pontchartrain (The longest bridge in the world) - New Orleans (I think)
Sydney Harbour Bridge
Tsing Ma Bridge, HK

......And that Greek Bridge looks awesome.....


----------



## capitan harlock (Apr 25, 2004)

rialto bridge (Venice)
sospiri bridge(Venice)


----------



## AndrewC (Sep 11, 2002)

There are lots of great bridges. Those not quite good enough for my top 3:

Tower bridge, great, but not quite dominant enough over the surrounding area.
sydney harbour bridge (see tyne bridge below)
Ironbridge - the first iron (so therefore metal?) bridge in the world. Beautiful surroundings, but not big enough!
Some great bridges in scandanavia, popping up in the middle of rivers, or crossing huge lakes!


so in no particular order i choose these 3:

Tyne Bridge - I chose this 'metal frame' nomination over forth of firth/sydney harbour, because i find the surroundings (compact city, quayside, steep bank with buildings on it) a nicer feel and look.

Clifton Suspension Bridge - the worlds first suspension bridge from the worlds most important engineer. Brunels masterpeice is so simple, but its elegant and functional at the same time.

Brooklyn bridge - just beat Golden Gate because of the better view! Only just though! I have the view from long island across this bridge towards downtown in a picture i own, so it has to be here!


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

ShayPlan said:


> Lake Pontchartrain (The longest bridge in the world) - New Orleans (I think)
> Sydney Harbour Bridge
> Tsing Ma Bridge, HK
> 
> ......And that Greek Bridge looks awesome.....


Which Greek Bridge?


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Weel here are my favourites one´s
Lisbon 25 april bridge, dont miss the half marathon there  

















Porto´s D.luis1 bridge, now with de light rail on top it´s gonna be more than amazing  

















This Bilbao bridge although in a minor scale very modern and nice realy liked it kay: i dont know who did it maybe Calatrava? anyway it comes along with de "guggenheim" effect..LoL


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Isfahan Khaju Bridge


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

1 Erasmusbridge, Rotterdam

--> Unique city beautification, huge symbol:



















2 Forth Rail Bridge 

--> Unbelievable construction

3 Brooklyn Bridge

--> Just amazing bridge


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Strange that nobody voted on this:









Or this:









And why not this?


----------



## Nate (Oct 26, 2004)

Not that it's all that beautiful, but hey it's 12.9 km long, making it the longest bridge over ice covered waters. It connects the Canadian Province of PEI to the mainland. The bridge cost 1 billion dollars

Confederation Bridge...




























and what would a Canadian picture be without ice and snow


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

And wasn't there the project to connect Sibiria with Alaska with a huge bridge over the Bering Sea? There is even a worse one: the Gibraltar bridge... costs: 15 bio $! But I think the architect, a Chinese named T.Y.Lin died in the meantime.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

1. Golden Gate bridge, San Francisco
2. Erasmus Brigde, Rotterdam
3. Milau Viaduct, milau


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Brooklyn Bridge (NYC)
Erasmusbridge (Rotterdam)
Tsing Ma Bridge (HK)


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

1. Pont Alexandre III (Paris)








2. Golden Gate Bridge (San Francisco)
3. 7 mile bridge (Florida Keys)


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> Weel here are my favourites one´s
> This Bilbao bridge although in a minor scale very modern and nice realy liked it kay: i dont know who did it maybe Calatrava? anyway it comes along with de "guggenheim" effect..LoL


Yes that most definitely is a bridge by Calatrava


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Definitly Calatrava, like this one in my city:


----------



## NYaddict (Oct 7, 2004)

Golden Gate,S.F
Brooklyn Bridge,NYC
Pont Alexandre III (Paris)


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't know why so many people seem to like Brooklyn Bridge and Golden Gate Bridge. Sure, they're imposing, but there are bridges just like them all around the world. Compared to some of the more modern (and old) bridges they are quite ugly.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

Some people find size, length, and geographic location more important than design, and for most of the older bridges, their design was quite innovative as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

But how do size, length or location make the actual bridge beautiful? Yes, a view of NY with Brooklyn Bridge is a nice picture, but surely it's the SCENE that is beautiful and not the BRIDGE? True, the Golden Gate Bridge was quite an innovative design (though a few suspension bridges came before it) but since when has an innovative design determined if something is beautiful?

As the title says, nominations for 'Most Beautiful Bridge'... Here are mine:

1. Tower Bridge, London (this is a classic design)
2. Seri Wawasan Bridge, Putrajaya (though I'd never heard of it before)
3. Millennium Bridge, Gateshead (a unique design and a unique solution)


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Nominations closed.


----------

